# Moving out from Dubai



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello, 

I am preparing to move out from Dubai to UK. 

Although I googled I haven't found any real "reviews" about relocation company in Dubai. 
Can any one suggest me a few relocation companies, please? 

I know there is a website called ServiceMarket, which contacts relocation companies to send us quotes. However, I will need real review anyway. 


I definitely won't go for pickfords as I had terrible terrible experience. 

Thanks!
DubaiSkyline


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hire someone in the UK to arrange it. That way if there is a problem you can have a UK company to complain at as you’ll get nowhere with a UAE company once you have left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks your reply.

It wasn’t the answer I expected, but it sounds... makes sense. 
But then, I am not familiar with any UK companies either. Do you have any recommendations except Pickfords? 

To others; I still appreciate your suggestions.


Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Look up the British Association of Removal Companies - plenty on there.

We were moved out by Brookfield Relocation Services.


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

... yes, there are plenty and thats why I need real reviews. 

Thanks! I have a look at Brookfield. 

DubaiSkyline


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

I've used MoveCorp and most of my furniture was damaged in one way or another, so don't use them either


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh, no

Sorry to hear that. I was very surprised about the quality of British removal service quality when I hired Pickfords. 

And so far, I haven't found any reliable reviews about those companies even British ones. 
Companies in Dubai could be nothing worse than British ones...

At the moment, I am thinking to go with Crown Relocation.


Thank you,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DubaiSkyline said:


> Oh, no
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I was very surprised about the quality of British removal service quality when I hired Pickfords.
> 
> ...


Crown is supposed to be "high end" - so if you can afford them, why not.


----------



## Sandsurfer (Jan 20, 2018)

we moved with GAC in the past and had no issues whatsoever, great service, packing crew really knew what they were doing- delivery with UK agent was a breeze. they've been in biz in the Gulf since 1956, which I dont think most movers can say here. i'd say they are high end service, but with out the high end price of Crown or Pickfords.


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you for reply and I am so sorry that I haven't been here for long.

In the end, I went with Santa Fe. They were good in communication. Also I negotiated a little bit on storage on the other end. 
Because I don't have much stuff, when I calculated total cost, it was better price than Crown. 

One thing I noticed is that they are professional (of course) and you also have to be professional as they were very detailed. They will check everything you want to send! 

Best, DubaiSkyline


----------

